# How do you price your work?



## skwrl (Apr 29, 2021)

I don't know what a fair price looks like nor what I need to do to ensure my rights/whatnot. I've been asked to create some demo songs and synth presets for a company and am thinking of reaching out to them with "I'm new at this and have no pricing plan" or something along those lines to negotiate something fair between us. But I have no knowledge of a starting ground, so it is already an unbalanced negotiation :/ What are some reasonable low-end figures I can ask, something that lets me get my feet wet without screwing myself and also gives them a deal? Time wise I am not sure what it will take to create these things, but at this moment I have time to spare so I can use this as a learning experience. Thank you in advance for any input!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 29, 2021)

Hey there, congratulations on the opportunity! For demo work, I'd say the lowest you should go is probably $50. It has to be worth your time to produce, arrange, and mix the track. For presets, I've seen them go as low as $15-$20, and up to $50. Totally up to you at the end of the day!


----------



## Daryl (Apr 29, 2021)

3DC said:


> Whatever you do you don't want to work for free unless its for registered non profit organisation you actually support.
> 
> My 5 cents...


Just to add to that, there are basically three reasons to work for nothing:

1. You want to get some experience in a field where you're not really qualified
2. You want to help a friend
3. You really believe in a project, but nobody is getting paid

And just for balance, there are three reasons to do any work:

1. You are going to have a huge amount of fun on the project
2. You are being paid a ton of money
3. The project is great for your career

Then there is the other reason. You need to eat...


----------



## skwrl (May 12, 2021)

Thank you for commenting  I used the input from my inquiry to come up with an offer to them. Unfortunately, the response I got back from them was a little ridiculous. I don't know what is normal practice with companies, but I received the following and it all irked me:

Canned responses in emails
Named me incorrectly in addressing the message
A bundle package which devalues my time ("We will ask you to make 20 presets and pay you $70, or 50 presets and pay you $150")
A flat "We won't change our pricing or time frame." The deadline for an initial 5 "interview" demonstration presets is Friday the 14th. It's then stated they will review and return to the makers by Monday and the presets required for the remaining contract will be due on the following Friday (the 21st).
A limit of being able to open the instrument 5 times total.

I'm not taking the job. I don't know if this is normal, but it's sure not the kind of business relationship I intend to build. I am going to look for work in this same field and keep in mind all the advice given. Thank you very much, and I will intermittently update as I go


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 13, 2021)

skwrl said:


> A limit of being able to open the instrument 5 times total.


That seems like a bizarre request.

Doesn't look like you missed out on anything, let them go ahead and find someone else to build all those presets for peanuts.


----------

